# Windows 7 BOOTMGR image is corrupt



## cihanbozkus (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

I have a laptop (Toshiba Satellite L505-S5988). I bought it 3 months ago and Windows 7 was already installed in it (this is something they do at Bestbuy)

Yesterday, when I was using it, it turned off itself suddenly. I tried to turn it on, it worked for 20 minutes, then it turned itself off again. I tried to turn it on again but I got a black screen saying "BOOTMGR image is corrupt. The system cannot boot." I turned it off and on a few times and last time I got the same message but a few seconds later another message poped up, saying computer cannot boot and needs to make some system recovery. I did it and it worked OK after that. I guess it reset something back in time, like deleting the recent installs. 

Today, same thing happened. When I was using it, it turned itself off. I tried to turn it on but I got the message. I tried to turn it on quite a few times but no success, same message. But system recovery did not start by itself this time. 

I don't have a installation cd for Windows 7, never got one from Bestbuy, There they had told me to create recovery discs. I got one Windows recovery Environment, one recovery process and 3 recovery dvds. 

I tried to set cd/dvd as main boot and inserted those dvds, it did not work. 

can anyone help me with this?

Thanks!


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like you have a motherboard or HDD going bad on you.


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 27, 2010)

This is kind of a tough one.  I'm inclined to believe you have a bad hard drive, bad RAM, bad power supply (not sure how this works on laptops), or a virus.


----------



## cihanbozkus (Feb 27, 2010)

is it possible that I can save my files in it?


----------



## 10TaTioN (Feb 28, 2010)

Keep pressing F8 after BIOS screen, if a menu appears select "Last Know Good..."
Also try Safe Mode (Services Restore - something like this don't remember )

If it shows the same error you can still try to do a CheckDisk (dont ask me how because i don't know since you don't have the OS DVD)

The other solution is to install a new Windows.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 28, 2010)

Normally means it can't find the harddrive, check to see if its set to boot from the right HDD ( its not in boot order by the way, its elsewhere depends on bios so I can't be more helpful then that)


----------



## vbx (Mar 4, 2010)

I had the "bootmgr corrupt" screen show up on me today.   This works for Win7 also.

you just need to find a win7 DVD. 

http://www.windowsreference.com/windows-vista/how-to-fix-bootmgr-is-missing-error-in-vista/


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 4, 2010)

Use a Linux live CD?

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Bootmgr_is_missing_there_is_no_CD_drive_how_to_fix


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 4, 2010)

Toshiba Satellite L505-S5988  known to over heat and shut down....
   with out windows saving 
last setting when shuting down


----------

